# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Jeu iOS avec IA TDNN

## bladerunner

Bonjour,

Pas sur de poster au bon endroit mais c'est un post qui adresse plusieurs sujets : Python, Objecte-C, IA

j'ai un wargame qui tourne sur iOS  Carrier Battles 4 Guadalcanal
(et pourquoi pas un jour sous Unity / C#, Kickstarter )

L'IA du jeu est dcente et un adversaire plutt agrable 

Je voudrais la rendre forte avec l'utilisation de rseaux neuronaux. J'ai l'impression que les algo du type Time Difference (TD lambda) rpondrait  mes objectifs mais j'ajoute que je dbute dans ce domaine
L'apprentissage se ferait en faisant jouer l'IA contre elle-mmes t en utilisant les points de victoire comme rcompense
Ce jeu de plateau est grand et complexe mais le nombre de tours fini

Avant de commencer quoi que ce soit, j'ai les questions suivantes

1 - Existe-il un algo TD lambda complet dans un autre language que je pourrait adapter en Swift ou Objective-C ?
Je n'ai trouv que du code Python qui fait appel  des libraries don spa exploitable. En plus tout r-crire peut permettre de mieux comprendre 

2 - Est-ce que l'utilisation de la library https://pythonhosted.org/pyobjc/  peut me permettre d'utiliser localement n'importe quel code python depuis le jeu sous objective-C ? 

3 - Autre solution ?

Merci d'avance
Cyril

----------

